# New Orange Super Crush amp (Based on the Rockerverb MKIII?)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2021)

At 2:50, he talks about (but is still a bit hush hush) about a new Orange Crush series amp. The hint he gives is "look at the control panel and see what other amps it's similar to" And all I can think of is the Rockerverb Mark III.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Sep 10, 2021)

Are solid state amps still considered generally dog shit or have things gotten better since the Crate days?


----------



## sleewell (Sep 10, 2021)

interesting. the mkIII has a built in attenuator... a solid state amp doesn't really need that.

it sounds like it has the pedal baby power section so the clean stays clean all the way up and has DI outputs that will simulate either an open back 2x12 or closed back 4x12.

i have heard these amps are pretty good and have considered one as a backup.


----------



## budda (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Are solid state amps still considered generally dog shit or have things gotten better since the Crate days?



Incredibly better, a while ago.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Sep 10, 2021)

budda said:


> Incredibly better, a while ago.


Shit might have to check this out then... price is definitely right!


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 10, 2021)

Yeah solid state amps are fine now, I do still prefer a tube power section, but generally these'll get you like 99% of the way there now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Are solid state amps still considered generally dog shit or have things gotten better since the Crate days?



They've been good even in those days. Randall RG/Century, Marshall Mosfet Lead and Valvestate series. Even Crate had a good SS amps (The GX130C). The Crush Pro/Super Crush are based on the Rockerverb and people seem to really love them.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2021)

makes sense they'd come out with this, seeing as they discontinued the crush.


----------



## efiltsohg (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Are solid state amps still considered generally dog shit or have things gotten better since the Crate days?



Some of them have always been good (Peavey, Randall). They are definitely different but it works well for certain types of music


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> makes sense they'd come out with this, seeing as they discontinued the crush.



Seems like they discontinued it to make room for the Super Crush line. I guess the Crush Pro line was based on the Mark II Rockverb and this'll be based on the Mark III Rockerverb. 



efiltsohg said:


> Some of them have always been good (Peavey, Randall). They are definitely different but it works well for certain types of music



Whoops, forgot about Peavey. The Supreme line is the tits.


----------



## Accoun (Sep 10, 2021)

Anyone actually had experience with the Pedal Baby? Would it be an upgrade over the power amp in the Crush Pro?


----------



## narad (Sep 10, 2021)

Has anyone actually played crush series? Basically garbage so far. 99% of a tube version? Mid-tier modelers get closer.


----------



## gunch (Sep 10, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Are solid state amps still considered generally dog shit or have things gotten better since the Crate days?



The bad rep SS amps have I'm sure is due to them being paired with not-so-good cabs. 

Orange are thick and fizzy "singing-mids" focused amps more meant for doom and sludge and rock so they really don't interest me, who wants to boost and scoop everything


----------



## MatrixClaw (Sep 10, 2021)

I kept hearing claims of the 100w heads being really good sounding for the price and I was nearly intrigued enough to buy one, then they discontinued them. Definitely would be curious to hear this - my experience with the rest of the Crush line has been pretty underwhelming so I don't have high expectations for the big amps, but there's a lot of people out there who rave about them, so who knows!


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 10, 2021)

narad said:


> Has anyone actually played crush series? Basically garbage so far. 99% of a tube version? Mid-tier modelers get closer.


I was referencing Solid state tech in general, not so much this amp. Never played one, tbh.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 10, 2021)

Accoun said:


> Anyone actually had experience with the Pedal Baby? Would it be an upgrade over the power amp in the Crush Pro?


I have experience with the pedalbaby and yes, it would be an upgrade imo. Very good poweramp for the size. The MosValve 942 (500w) is still the best SS poweramp out there though imo.


----------



## laxu (Sep 11, 2021)

narad said:


> Has anyone actually played crush series? Basically garbage so far. 99% of a tube version? Mid-tier modelers get closer.



I think they are quite alright for what they are, cheap beginner solid-state amps. Same for the Orange Micro series. Personally I would pick a Boss Katana in that price range.

There's always been good solid-state amps out there. It's just that when people think solid-state they think of the cheap beginner grade amps with bad speakers etc. That gives them the same stigma as many have for digital modeling, thinking a Boss Katana is as good as it gets for that.


----------



## gnoll (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't think solid state amps are good, not compared to tube amps.

They're dead and thunky in feel and tone. Solid state amps don't even try to compete with tube amps, do they? It's mostly cheap beginner stuff.

I'd like to be wrong but I haven't heard a good solid state amp. Maybe it's possible if someone put some money and effort into it, I don't know, but I haven't seen it happening?


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 11, 2021)

Idk about you guys ...but I fucking hate the boss Katana. I think it's one of the most over hyped, flat and boxy sounding modeling amps I've ever heard. I'd take a peavey Vypyr ANY day over a katana.


----------



## Legion (Sep 11, 2021)

DUDE the Orange solid state stuff is REALLY sick sounding. I might check this out if there's a slightly smaller sized spin on this.

Generally speaking, I really think SS amps get a really bad reputation because of that ill fated Marshall MG run in the early 2000s that had awful drive channels. I find a good SS amp to have a really signature sound. I own a Tech 21 Trademark (NAD post coming soon) that sounds SURPRISINGLY good.


----------



## gnoll (Sep 11, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Idk about you guys ...but I fucking hate the boss Katana. I think it's one of the most over hyped, flat and boxy sounding modeling amps I've ever heard. I'd take a peavey Vypyr ANY day over a katana.



Yeah I also didn't like it at all. To be fair I think the speaker in the combo is terrible and I haven't played the head but I don't think I'd like it that much more really.


----------



## op1e (Sep 11, 2021)

FFS start putting a resonance knob on these things. I would actually be interested. A lot of people I know gig with the Crush head and they're very happy. Beats the hell out of the MG's they used to play when I'd see them live (que "Oh no, not the bees! Nick Cage clip).


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Sep 11, 2021)

gnoll said:


> Yeah I also didn't like it at all. To be fair I think the speaker in the combo is terrible and I haven't played the head but I don't think I'd like it that much more really.


Even through an oversized 3/4” birch ply 2x12 with an eminence swamp thang and wizard, the Boss Katana didn’t have much punch or bass in general IME. And I was running the 100w head. Desperately needed a bigger power amp, IMO. And a front panel resonance knob. Edit: and that was with a fucking baritone.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 11, 2021)

The Crush Pro 120 sucked ass imo. Hopefully the super crush 100 is better. 

Also, as cool as that signature Orange midrange is, I feel they would catch more fish with a midsweep knob


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 11, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Idk about you guys ...but I fucking hate the boss Katana. I think it's one of the most over hyped, flat and boxy sounding modeling amps I've ever heard. I'd take a peavey Vypyr ANY day over a katana.


The only way to get the Katana to sound good is to run it through a good cab, because the stock speaker is utter dog shit.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 11, 2021)

sevenfoxes said:


> The only way to get the Katana to sound good is to run it through a good cab, because the stock speaker is utter dog shit.


Makes sense, I had the 50watt combo for like 3 months, then got the artist, and was very very underwhelmed because i figured "oh i just got the lowest tier, that's why it sounds like ass", then got the Artist model and just got so bored with it I flipped it for like 50 percent what I paid for it because i wanted it out of my sight and my 6505 and my Mark V 25 back out of storage.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 11, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> Makes sense, I had the 50watt combo for like 3 months, then got the artist, and was very very underwhelmed because i figured "oh i just got the lowest tier, that's why it sounds like ass", then got the Artist model and just got so bored with it I flipped it for like 50 percent what I paid for it because i wanted it out of my sight and my 6505 and my Mark V 25 back out of storage.


Yeah, aside from it being used as a practice amp, the Katana is pretty much worthless unless it’s going through a good cab. I had my 100w Katana head running through my Mesa 2X12 cab, and it was actually pretty useable. Nothing special, but useable.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 11, 2021)

I guess it all depends on what you're going after...
Brutalz metal down tuned fan fretted headless djenty ect... I'm sure there's better options.

The Crush series was good enough for Ty Tabor, but he can make most gear sound incredible.
I just plugged into some of my solid state stuff for the first time in eons...it has a sound, that's all I'll say.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2021)

Orange amps have... a sound pretty much. If you like that sound, you'll like the Crush Pro/Super Crush. Otherwise, you won't dig it. Oranges have a super fuzzy, fizzy, middy character. Imagine a British sounding Rectifier.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 11, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Orange amps have... a sound pretty much. If you like that sound, you'll like the Crush Pro/Super Crush. Otherwise, you won't dig it. Oranges have a super fuzzy, fizzy, middy character. Imagine a British sounding Rectifier.


A Brexitifier.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Sep 11, 2021)

Yeah, since I've gone back to solid state from tube, I'm not going back to tube unless it's for an Orange Rockerverb. As far as sound goes, well... I'll let the snobs be snobs, but I quite enjoy what I get out of my Quilter with various pedals pushing my Mesa 4x12. I'll try one and I'll probably even like it, but as far as Orange goes, I just really want that Rockerverb.


----------



## gnoll (Sep 11, 2021)

sevenfoxes said:


> Yeah, aside from it being used as a practice amp, the Katana is pretty much worthless unless it’s going through a good cab. I had my 100w Katana head running through my Mesa 2X12 cab, and it was actually pretty useable. Nothing special, but useable.


To be honest though what bothered me the most about Katana wasn't how bad it sounded, it was how you couldn't go online without hearing from everywhere how amaaaaazing it was. You couldn't watch any sort of guitar related youtube video without being hit over the head with how Katana was absolutely incredible and made everything else obsolete. The hype was painful. I don't think I've ever seen any piece of gear hyped like that.


----------



## gunch (Sep 11, 2021)

gnoll said:


> I don't think solid state amps are good, not compared to tube amps.
> 
> They're dead and thunky in feel and tone. Solid state amps don't even try to compete with tube amps, do they? It's mostly cheap beginner stuff.
> 
> I'd like to be wrong but I haven't heard a good solid state amp. Maybe it's possible if someone put some money and effort into it, I don't know, but I haven't seen it happening?



most of my favorite albums were tracked with either SS circuits or hybrid circuits


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2021)

For some reason the Randall V2 and T2 dominated that Sumerian Records roster from 2006 - 2009. Veil of Maya (id), The Faceless (Akeldama and Planetary Duality), and Born of Osiris (New Reign) rocked them around that time.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Sep 11, 2021)

gunch said:


> most of my favorite albums were tracked with either SS circuits or hybrid circuits
> 
> View attachment 97585
> View attachment 97586
> ...




Not nearly the same style of amp or anything or even style of music, but I feel like this needs to be plugged here:


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 11, 2021)

Quilters sound awesome


----------



## gunch (Sep 11, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For some reason the Randall V2 and T2 dominated that Sumerian Records roster from 2006 - 2009. Veil of Maya (id), The Faceless (Akeldama and Planetary Duality), and Born of Osiris (New Reign) rocked them around that time.



They were all produced by Keene and tracked on his V2 (if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## TheBlackBard (Sep 11, 2021)

wakjob said:


> I guess it all depends on what you're going after...
> *Brutalz metal down tuned fan fretted headless djenty ect... I'm sure there's better options.*
> 
> The Crush series was good enough for Ty Tabor, but he can make most gear sound incredible.
> I just plugged into some of my solid state stuff for the first time in eons...it has a sound, that's all I'll say.




Not in my experience. The warmth of a tube amp can make that muddy REALLY quick which is why you see a shit-ton of bands using tube amps who do that dial in very little bass in their tone. At that point, it's all mids and treble with a noise gate. I have personally found that with solid state, I can have more bass, seems tighter overall.


----------



## gnoll (Sep 11, 2021)

gunch said:


> most of my favorite albums were tracked with either SS circuits or hybrid circuits
> 
> View attachment 97585
> View attachment 97586
> ...



Yeah I also like a bunch of albums where solid state amps were used.

But:

1) Maybe they would have sounded better with tube amps.

2) Albums having guitar tones that sound terrible can be very cool, it often makes them sound unique and characterful. That doesn't mean the amp is good though, but rather that it was put to good use.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Sep 11, 2021)

I’d definitely argue that in a mix, it can be difficult to tell if a solid state or tube amp was used.

But in person? The playing experience has always been so much more enjoyable with tube amps. Not to mention that there aren’t any solid states amps that are my “favorite”, they’ve all been tube amps.


----------



## AussieTerry (Sep 15, 2021)

FINALLY ANNOUNCED!!!
Looks and sounds good https://orangeamps.com/super-crush-100/


----------



## Accoun (Sep 15, 2021)

Well, there it is. Demo probably not exactly in SSO vein, but Dave is good people. He was a massive fan of the original Crush 120, so if that's the first youtuber demo, then it's nice to see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2021)

Man this thing handles low gain tones like a champ, judgng by Dave's and Ade's demos. Wasn't a fan of Ty's demo, but that's probably because he's using the Crush series cab.


----------



## laxu (Sep 15, 2021)

I don't know what you guys were doing wrong with the Katana. I've tried the Artist and briefly the 50 or 100 and it sounded fine for what it is: a cheap (50/100) to moderately (Artist) priced digital amp. I would have no trouble recommending the Katana for home players and beginners, I think it sounds good for multiple styles. But it's not going to trade blows with higher end stuff and I would not expect that from an under 300 euro Katana 50.


----------



## Legion (Sep 15, 2021)

laxu said:


> I don't know what you guys were doing wrong with the Katana. I've tried the Artist and briefly the 50 or 100 and it sounded fine for what it is: a cheap (50/100) to moderately (Artist) priced digital amp. I would have no trouble recommending the Katana for home players and beginners, I think it sounds good for multiple styles. But it's not going to trade blows with higher end stuff and I would not expect that from an under 300 euro Katana 50.



There's two tings I suspect are happening here. I don't really like the Katana either, because I'm super used to how my THR100 feels. That makes me think people are used to shit like VST plugins and are expecting those tones from a Katana. Secondly, what a THR or Neural DSP or whatever else give you is a "produced" tone, i.e. speaker cab > mic placement > (optionally) filtering and EQ. What you get from a Katana is just the sound out of the speaker cab. I suppose if people were actively aware of this they'd appreciate the Katana more? IDK, just my thoughts for whatever they're worth...


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 15, 2021)

It uses the Pedal Baby 100 poweramp! Nice!


----------



## Gmork (Sep 15, 2021)

I dunno, i really like my pair of ampeg ss150s


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 15, 2021)

Gmork said:


> I dunno, i really like my pair of ampeg ss150s



I don’t think those, and this, are really comparable? 

One is significantly tighter and more scooped while the other is loose with pronounced mids.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 15, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> I don’t think those, and this, are really comparable?
> 
> One is significantly tighter and more scooped while the other is loose with pronounced mids.


So get an ABY, two volume pedals, and blend them together as needed.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 15, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So get an ABY, two volume pedals, and blend them together as needed.


Oh I was just shooting the shit. I’m happy with my Kemper lol.

If I were to pick one though, I would take a boosted CR-120 over any old Ampeg. My VH-140c was massively disappointing when I had it.


----------



## akinari (Sep 15, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Oh I was just shooting the shit. I’m happy with my Kemper lol.
> 
> If I were to pick one though, I would take a boosted CR-120 over any old Ampeg. My VH-140c was massively disappointing when I had it.



You won't believe this Ampeg SS140C's one _*WEIRD*_ trick to sounding amazing! VH140Cs *HATE* him!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 15, 2021)

akinari said:


> You won't believe this Ampeg SS140C's one _*WEIRD*_ trick to sounding amazing! VH140Cs *HATE* him!


Lol


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 15, 2021)

akinari said:


> You won't believe this Ampeg SS140C's one _*WEIRD*_ trick to sounding amazing! VH140Cs *HATE* him!



No weird trick lol. Those amps just sucked.


----------



## vilk (Sep 15, 2021)

narad said:


> Has anyone actually played crush series? Basically garbage so far. 99% of a tube version? Mid-tier modelers get closer.



I've played one of those 8" Orange Crush practice amps, and of course it sucked.

But the band I was in used to gig with a band that was playing a CR120 through Mesa 4x12 and it sounded absolutely huge. Tone-wise I had no idea it wasn't an Orange tube head. It was a sludge / doom band, of course. 

I expect that a lot of the people who hate on Orange Crush series are not playing the high wattage head through a 4x12.


----------



## narad (Sep 16, 2021)

vilk said:


> I've played one of those 8" Orange Crush practice amps, and of course it sucked.
> 
> But the band I was in used to gig with a band that was playing a CR120 through Mesa 4x12 and it sounded absolutely huge. Tone-wise I had no idea it wasn't an Orange tube head. It was a sludge / doom band, of course.
> 
> I expect that a lot of the people who hate on Orange Crush series are not playing the high wattage head through a 4x12.



Mmm, maybe. I didn't play it through a 4x12 but it was definitely the combo with a larger speaker, at least a 10" if not a 12". Though I would worry about the speaker quality when a comparable V30 is like 1/2 the price of the amp.


----------



## CTID (Sep 16, 2021)

this just in: internet guitarists listen with their eyes


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 16, 2021)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Are solid state amps still considered generally dog shit or have things gotten better since the Crate days?


Ah memories of my first amp.





The terrible sound is forever burned into my mind.


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 16, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I was referencing Solid state tech in general, not so much this amp. Never played one, tbh.


My Amp1 has a solid state power amp and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 16, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> A Brexitifier.


This damned forum needs a LOL reaction under the Like button.


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 16, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Yeah, since I've gone back to solid state from tube, I'm not going back to tube unless it's for an Orange Rockerverb. As far as sound goes, well... I'll let the snobs be snobs, but I quite enjoy what I get out of my Quilter with various pedals pushing my Mesa 4x12. I'll try one and I'll probably even like it, but as far as Orange goes, I just really want that Rockerverb.


The model of the Rockerverb in the Helix is awesome. You could just get an HX Stomp and incorporate that into your rig.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Sep 17, 2021)

Backsnack said:


> The model of the Rockerverb in the Helix is awesome. You could just get an HX Stomp and incorporate that into your rig.




Been meaning to try one of those, but I'm a try before you buy kinda guy, and they haven't had a Helix Stomp around me since God knows when.


----------



## Backsnack (Sep 17, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Been meaning to try one of those, but I'm a try before you buy kinda guy, and they haven't had a Helix Stomp around me since God knows when.


Most of the online retailers have pretty generous return policies.

I remember pre-COVID that my local GC had a little Helix display kiosk where it was mounted on a stand so you could see and play with all the buttons at waist height when sitting. They plugged it into a Headrush FRFR monitor.


----------



## laxu (Sep 17, 2021)

Legion said:


> There's two tings I suspect are happening here. I don't really like the Katana either, because I'm super used to how my THR100 feels. That makes me think people are used to shit like VST plugins and are expecting those tones from a Katana. Secondly, what a THR or Neural DSP or whatever else give you is a "produced" tone, i.e. speaker cab > mic placement > (optionally) filtering and EQ. What you get from a Katana is just the sound out of the speaker cab. I suppose if people were actively aware of this they'd appreciate the Katana more? IDK, just my thoughts for whatever they're worth...



The THR100 is in a whole different price point though, at least in Europe it was I think close to double the price of the Katana originally. The THR100, especially the dual channel HD version is a pretty awesome amp though. I still regret selling mine a bit and hope Yamaha would make a 2nd gen version.

As far as I know the Katana is Boss GT-something modeling crammed together with a poweramp built for it and a speaker. So the modeling itself is decent but nowhere near best in the business. Because of the Katana's budget price point it's not going to have the highest quality speakers and whatnot either. Best way to describe it is "good value for money spent". It's a bit more flexible than say the Yamaha THR10 in the same price point as the Katana is fit for your first band for example and the THR10 by design is not. Why Yamaha does not make a THR50 1x12 combo I do not understand.


----------



## CTID (Sep 17, 2021)

Backsnack said:


> I remember pre-COVID that my local GC had a little Helix display kiosk where it was mounted on a stand so you could see and play with all the buttons at waist height when sitting. They plugged it into a Headrush FRFR monitor.



same setup where i work. headrush floor unit, pod hd500x, helix, and a pod go all set up on a rack above a Headrush FRFR.


----------



## vilk (Sep 17, 2021)

laxu said:


> The THR100 is in a whole different price point though, at least in Europe it was I think close to double the price of the Katana originally. The THR100, especially the dual channel HD version is a pretty awesome amp though. I still regret selling mine a bit and hope Yamaha would make a 2nd gen version.
> 
> As far as I know the Katana is Boss GT-something modeling crammed together with a poweramp built for it and a speaker. So the modeling itself is decent but nowhere near best in the business. Because of the Katana's budget price point it's not going to have the highest quality speakers and whatnot either. Best way to describe it is "good value for money spent". It's a bit more flexible than say the Yamaha THR10 in the same price point as the Katana is fit for your first band for example and the THR10 by design is not. Why Yamaha does not make a THR50 1x12 combo I do not understand.


I played a THR100 Dual recently, and it absolutely annihilates a Boss Katana. To me, the Katana sounds like a modeling amp, which it is. But the THR100 Dual did NOT. In fact, not knowing that there was such a thing as real THR amp heads, and having never actually played one of the little practice amps, I didn't even think that it was a THR (It doesn't say it anywhere on the face of the amp I don't think). I had to get home and look up Yamaha amp heads and found it. Man, it's a little pricey, but it sounded great. 100x better than a Katana.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



the rhythm tones in that demo were sickkk


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 21, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the rhythm tones in that demo were sickkk


I actually super agree. Ya'll think this is gonna be another one of those amps that sounds super sick recorded, then playing it feels like a distortion pedal through a PA?

EDIT: Wish hunter's stuff didn't have so many layers in it, sometimes I just want to hear the amp in the mix without 50 other layers of itself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I actually super agree. Ya'll think this is gonna be another one of those amps that sounds super sick recorded, then playing it feels like a distortion pedal through a PA?
> 
> EDIT: Wish hunter's stuff didn't have so many layers in it, sometimes I just want to hear the amp in the mix without 50 other layers of itself.



A good SS amp doesn't feel like a distortion pedal. Hell even a good distortion pedal doesn't feel like one. 

There's a part later in the video where you can hear it single tracked.


----------



## Meldville (Sep 21, 2021)

The Crush 120 is a sick amp if you like Orange tones. We have a pair of them for backups in case our RV100s fail during a show. As with any amp, speakers make a big difference, but through our Atlas cabs with various Eminence and Weber speakers the CR120 can get 80ish percent of that RV tone.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 21, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A good SS amp doesn't feel like a distortion pedal. Hell even a good distortion pedal doesn't feel like one.
> 
> There's a part later in the video where you can hear it single tracked.


Yeah I watched through, I thought it sounded pretty damn close to that rockerverb. Definitely tempting seeing as Orange models are the only thing my helix I believe is lacking in, I really don't like the models, through my power amp at least.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Sep 21, 2021)

I want one.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 22, 2021)

I really want to hear it boosted. Someone throw a TC pre, Savage drive, etc. out front and record a demo plz


----------



## gunch (Sep 22, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> I really want to hear it boosted. Someone throw a TC pre, Savage drive, etc. out front and record a demo plz



v shaped eq in the loop too


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2021)

Okay the "TUBE AMP KILLER!!!1111!!1!!" taglines are getting obnoxious  Like we get it, Orange told you to say that.  But it does sound great.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 12, 2021)

I really want one I just can’t figure out if it’s because it’s cheap/fun or because I suddenly love Orange’s tone. But for a fun plug & play metal tone? Some of these demos sound reeeeeeal good.


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque (Oct 13, 2021)

It'd be awesome if other tube/boutique manufacturers like Mesa/Boogie or Engl would make some solid state amps based off of their tube models in the same vein as these Orange ones. I can see where a lot of people wouldn't dig it but for the average guitarist who plays in local bands it'd be a great affordable option. I honestly prefer that gritty SS tone for extreme metal over the tube sound and wish there were more like, _real_ solid state amps on the market.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 20, 2022)

Are these made in China?


----------



## soap_opera_phantom (Feb 21, 2022)

Bearitone said:


> Are these made in China?


Korea. Been playing mine all week. It slays.


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 21, 2022)

soap_opera_phantom said:


> Korea. Been playing mine all week. It slays.


Nice.

I just tried one in person and it wipes the floor with the old crush “pro” series. Cleans are great, high gain tones were decent, and I can already tell it will slay with a boost. I was genuinely surprised.

Seriously tempted to pull the trigger now knowing it’s not MIC.


----------



## soap_opera_phantom (Feb 21, 2022)

Bearitone said:


> Nice.
> 
> I just tried one in person and it wipes the floor with the old crush “pro” series. Cleans are great, high gain tones were decent, and I can already tell it will slay with a boost. I was genuinely surprised.
> 
> Seriously tempted to pull the trigger now knowing it’s not MIC.


I never tried the old CR 120, but I am something of a solid state aficionado, and I adore the Super Crush. I'd go for it!


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Feb 21, 2022)

I’m ordering mine next week.


----------



## soap_opera_phantom (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 23, 2022)

Feel like I may grab this as I wanted to get pedal baby for my helix but also having something to just plug and play would be nice.


----------

